# Bachmann Hawthorne village



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Tell me a little about this locomotive. What type is it, and is it a candidate for DCC. I don't know a lot about actual terrains, what makes and models, etc. I'd like too add sounds and possibly DCC to this if possible. I collect Corvette items, so this one has lots of interest for me. Thanks!










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

It looks like a generic EMD F7 to me, but it's hard to be sure from the photo (many of the sporting details are on the front of the loco although an F7 would have vent screens (with the front and rear knees round, like a port hole), which that doesn't have, down where the word Corvette is painted. Other members are better at the spotting details than I am, and may be able to give you a better guess.

Thing is, Hawthorne Village stuff is just generic junk with flashy, unprototypical paint jobs designed to make people who like other things (Corvettes, Coca-Cola, sports teams, etc), pay too much for a cheap train set. If you must have it for it's Corvette theme in your collection, then go ahead and get it. But be prepared for it to be a shelf queen. Depending on how old it is, it may not run at all, and if it does, it might have a very old mechanism and uninsulated chassis, which would require a lot of work to convert to DCC. If what you're really looking for is an operational train, I wouldn't take the chance.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I actually already own it, have for years as a part of my Corvette collection. Got it pretty cheap considering what they go for on eBay right now.

My understanding is that you would just need to insulate the motor to convert to DCC? 
























Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

"insulate the motor to go DCC". In NO way is this correct !! Are you putting us on ?! Are you going to buy a $50 decoder and install it in the engine ? Are going to mount a $25 speaker in it too, for sound ? Do you already have a DCC throttle ? If no, an NCE PowerCab is $160.00 ⛰🛤🚦


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

telltale said:


> "insulate the motor to go DCC". In NO way is this correct !! Are you putting us on ?! Are you going to buy a $50 decoder and install it in the engine ? Are going to mount a $25 speaker in it too, for sound ? Do you already have a DCC throttle ? If no, an NCE PowerCab is $160.00


I'm aware of all that, thank you

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Isn't that a Bachmann coupler?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I would also suspect it's a Bachmann locomotive as well, or a Mehano.....


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

You got it Hobo. Its pretty much one of those vintage Bachmann F7s that you can buy with the caboose for 15$, just a different color scheme.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Since you already have it, why not convert it to DCC! It's not so much isolating the motor as it is isolating the motor brush connections from the chassis, then isolating the lighting from the chassis, Essentially the the track power needs to be isolated from motor and light power (not even a common ground between track, motor and lights) . After you figure out who made it, there are probably lots of help on how best to accomplish this.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Lemonhawk said:


> Since you already have it, why not convert it to DCC! It's not so much isolating the motor as it is isolating the motor brush connections from the chassis, then isolating the lighting from the chassis, Essentially the the track power needs to be isolated from motor and light power (not even a common ground between track, motor and lights) . After you figure out who made it, there are probably lots of help on how best to accomplish this.


I think that's the plan. I'm not too afraid of the electrical work, might take some tinkering. Looks like decoders are pretty cheap. Will the universal Bachmann decoders work just fine? 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

The USRA Guy said:


> You got it Hobo. Its pretty much one of those vintage Bachmann F7s that you can buy with the caboose for 15$, just a different color scheme.
> View attachment 542357
> View attachment 542358


It's amazing how values change depending on the crowd. These go for $300+ for the set on eBay as a collectors item. I don't most of them have ever been run (I didn't pay nearly that for it in case your wondering!)

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

On ebay, there is a difference between "what they go for", and what they actually end up selling for......


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

Even if someone tried putting that up for 300$ or more, it would likely be relisted repeatedly until brought down to a lower price.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I can't see that as a collector item even for a Corvette enthusiast.

If they painted one up in the 1970 Buick GSX paint scheme I still wouldn't be interested.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

🌈 I keep thinking this: If I understand you correctly, you want to keep and modify this engine because of it's paint scheme (livery) being Corvette. If so, what about buying another engine, same type (F7) 'DCC/sound on board' and exchanging shells ? It's not likely they both mount the same. But it's likely you'd only have to make new slots in your shell to match the tabs on the new chassis, and maybe do some minor headlight adaption work...


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Old_Hobo said:


> On ebay, there is a difference between "what they go for", and what they actually end up selling for......


I like to use eBay's "Sold Listings" filter to see about what things are selling for before I buy something.

You'd be surprised, but one of the complete Corvette sets recently sold for $350 plus shipping. Definitely not worth that much in my opinion, but apparently It was to somebody else.









Hawthorne Village Corvette Express Train 9 Cars NEW | eBay


Hawthorne Village Corvette Train 7 Pieces NEW. Condition is New. Trains are new never run just displayed.



www.ebay.com





I'd consider doing what telltale suggested and find another Bachmann F7 with DCC (they've made a few recently from what I've seen) and swap the chassis with your locomotive. As far as locomotive value vs. conversion cost it's probably not worth it to most people. If it's what you want though that's all that matters. From what I can tell looking at the Bachmann parts website, most of their F units use the same chassis. I'm not 100% positive of that, but it looks like it to me.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

santafe158 said:


> I like to use eBay's "Sold Listings" filter to see about what things are selling for before I buy something.
> 
> You'd be surprised, but one of the complete Corvette sets recently sold for $350 plus shipping. Definitely not worth that much in my opinion, but apparently It was to somebody else.
> 
> ...


Yup, not surprised. The Corvette collectors will collect anything and everything with Corvette branding on it. I got a partial set with damage, so it was cheap. Still cool to me, though I'd love the rest of the cars. But not really at that price.

Like I said it's, interesting to me that the perceived value is SIGNIFICANTLY different between the Corvette and train crowds.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

santafe158 said:


> I like to use eBay's "Sold Listings" filter to see about what things are selling for before I buy something.
> 
> You'd be surprised, but one of the complete Corvette sets recently sold for $350 plus shipping. Definitely not worth that much in my opinion, but apparently It was to somebody else.
> 
> ...


Pffft. 350$ AND shipping??? There are hundreds of better locomotives you could get for that price. I can't understand why anyone would pay that much for a pre-owned vintage locomotive, its not even steam!


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

I know of NO REASON why you can't install a decoder in that loco. If you like it, run it. Not sure I would go with a Bachmann brand decoder. But swapping to a newer Bachmann chassis also sounds like a workable plan!


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

The USRA Guy said:


> Pffft. 350$ AND shipping??? There are hundreds of better locomotives you could get for that price. I can't understand why anyone would pay that much for a pre-owned vintage locomotive, its not even steam!


I think your missing the point. Your looking at it as a model train, they are seeing it as a piece of Corvette memorabilia. I'm betting that buyer doesn't even have any track. Or if he does, it runs around a room full of other Corvette items. I've got several hundred dollars worth of Corvette items sitting on a shelf doing nothing, and this was one of them until my son took an interest in trains.

Different folks, different strokes.
















Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Did u receive your track and stuff yet?


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

vette-kid said:


> I think your missing the point. Your looking at it as a model train, they are seeing it as a piece of Corvette memorabilia. I'm betting that buyer doesn't even have any track. Or if he does, it runs around a room full of other Corvette items. I've got several hundred dollars worth of Corvette items sitting on a shelf doing nothing, and this was one of them until my son took an interest in trains.
> 
> Different folks, different strokes.
> 
> ...


Yes I never thought of it that way.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

cid said:


> Did u receive your track and stuff yet?


Sadly, no. Hopefully they ship it out this week. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Now I'm not so sure its a good idea to convert it to DCC. Will that lower the value? If so, keep it in the box or on display and find a different one to run and modify. If your never going to sell it, have at it but use a Digitrax decoder, much better decoder and they will replace it if you mess it up.


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

The thing to know about Hawthorne village trains is that quality wise and mechanically they generally represent the whatever the current state of Bachmann train sets is at time of production.

In the past that was cheap single truck powered "pancake" motored locos, more recently it's likely to be a reliable -if basic- 8wd unit, maybe even with flywheels.


telltale said:


> 🌈 I keep thinking this: If I understand you correctly, you want to keep and modify this engine because of it's paint scheme (livery) being Corvette. If so, what about buying another engine, same type (F7) 'DCC/sound on board' and exchanging shells ? It's not likely they both mount the same. But it's likely you'd only have to make new slots in your shell to match the tabs on the new chassis, and maybe do some minor headlight adaption work...


This is the path I'd go. If you look at the Trainworld website you'll usually find a Bachmann DCC F unit with sound on sale for less than the parts necessary to mod one yourself. 
Here's one you might consider.





Model Train Specials | Bachmann #64303 F7-A Diesel Locomotive (DCC Sound Value-Equipped) - Norfolk Southern


Model Trains | Train Sets | Toy Trains | TrainWorld



www.trainworld.com




Going by what i can see of the bottom of your loco there's a chance they even mount the body the same. If you'd like to post a pic of the whole underside I'll compare it with my recent production Bachmann.

If you are still inclined to DIY, the first step would be to open it up so we can get a good idea of the suitably of your loco for conversion. If it's a relatively modern 8wd it's feasible.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

However, the gold coloured trucks would also have to be swapped....


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Deleted.....


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Lemonhawk said:


> Now I'm not so sure its a good idea to convert it to DCC. Will that lower the value? If so, keep it in the box or on display and find a different one to run and modify. If your never going to sell it, have at it but use a Digitrax decoder, much better decoder and they will replace it if you mess it up.


Yeah, it was damaged (scratches and broken coupler)and incomplete without the box, so I'm fine running it. I'd love to find the caboose for cheap, but the flat bed are made to hold a matchbox size Corvette and just look silly (way out of scale) as they hold one each. It would be cool to find some car haulers (is there such a thing?) And some 1:87 Corvette for it though.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Eilif said:


> The thing to know about Hawthorne village trains is that quality wise and mechanically they generally represent the whatever the current state of Bachmann train sets is at time of production.
> 
> In the past that was cheap single truck powered "pancake" motored locos, more recently it's likely to be a reliable -if basic- 8wd unit, maybe even with flywheels.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that! Might be an easier path. I'll post pics up in a bit

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

vette-kid said:


> Yeah, it was damaged (scratches and broken coupler)and incomplete without the box, so I'm fine running it. I'd love to find the caboose for cheap, but the flat bed are made to hold a matchbox size Corvette and just look silly (way out of scale) as they hold one each. It would be cool to find some car haulers (is there such a thing?) And some 1:87 Corvette for it though.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


There are a fairly wide range of HO scale corvettes. Ebay is probably your best bet. Just don't buy HO Slot Cars as they are not actually HO scale.
IF you want them displayed on a train, the car is called an "auto rack" What you would want is one of the more old fashioned "open" auto racks that don't have solid sides.. There are a variety of these including some quite affordable old life-like and bachmann examples. 
You could easily have an auto rack filled with Corvettes from the ages. Maybe for a caboose you could find out which train line services Bowling Green Ky or whatever plant produces(ed) Corvettes?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

vette-kid said:


> It's amazing how values change depending on the crowd. These go for $300+ for the set on eBay as a collectors item. I don't most of them have ever been run (I didn't pay nearly that for it in case your wondering!)
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


As I said in my previous post, it's value would be related to it's "Corvette" content, not because it is a good electric train. 

As far as Bachmann decoders, I'd pick another brand. In my experience, 2 out of 3 Bachmann decoders have an unacceptable buzz.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

CTValleyRR said:


> As I said in my previous post, it's value would be related to it's "Corvette" content, not because it is a good electric train.
> 
> As far as Bachmann decoders, I'd pick another brand. In my experience, 2 out of 3 Bachmann decoders have an unacceptable buzz.


Yup.

I'll stay away from Bachmann then. How about these guys. Don't really need fancy fine tuning, just reliability. 



http://xlsystemsdcc.com/product/xl-0001611-universal-diesel-sound-decoder-with-select-speaker/



Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Eilif said:


> The thing to know about Hawthorne village trains is that quality wise and mechanically they generally represent the whatever the current state of Bachmann train sets is at time of production.
> 
> In the past that was cheap single truck powered "pancake" motored locos, more recently it's likely to be a reliable -if basic- 8wd unit, maybe even with flywheels.
> 
> ...


Fairly simple affair at this point.























Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Not sure what is going on. But from the looks of the 3 pics above it looks like a well built item.. A can motor, 2 brass flywheels, hefty frame, nice details on the trucks, etc. look to be on the higher quality side of this loco production..
Thus, unless I'm confusing the intention of the OPer, and if OPer has got the gumption, it just may be worth it to modify it...


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

vette-kid said:


> Fairly simple affair at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice. Worlds ahead of the old pancake-motored Chessie that was posted earlier in the thread. I see new style can motor, heavy frame brass flywheels, etc. What you have there reflects the fact that over the years Bachmann has been slowly upgrading it's base line of locos bringing them closer to the level of (or replacing them with) the "Spectrum" locomotives that were their premium line in the 90's.

It'd be a fine candidate for upgrade (lots of choice and others can better advice you than I) and it should be a simple task to swap it with the DCC sound chassis I linked to earlier. Looking closer I'm fairly certain that you can swap out the truck sideframes (the whole truck might be swapable though) however if not, it'd be easy to paint the other set gold if that's important to you.

All this to say, you did well. It's by no means state-of-the-art, but you've got a relatively recent production, mechanically solid loco that should run well and be easy to maintain.


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

I never would have thought that it was built so well. From the outside it looked exactly like one of the pancakers, but lo and behold theres a can motor, fly wheels, and some decent weight.


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

do you have the complete set ?


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

mustangcobra94 said:


> do you have the complete set ?


No. The loco, B unit (correct term?) And one flat bed that had a white 53 on it. I'd love to get the caboose.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Eilif said:


> That's nice. Worlds ahead of the old pancake-motored Chessie that was posted earlier in the thread. I see new style can motor, heavy frame brass flywheels, etc. What you have there reflects the fact that over the years Bachmann has been slowly upgrading it's base line of locos bringing them closer to the level of (or replacing them with) the "Spectrum" locomotives that were their premium line in the 90's.
> 
> It'd be a fine candidate for upgrade (lots of choice and others can better advice you than I) and it should be a simple task to swap it with the DCC sound chassis I linked to earlier. Looking closer I'm fairly certain that you can swap out the truck sideframes (the whole truck might be swapable though) however if not, it'd be easy to paint the other set gold if that's important to you.
> 
> All this to say, you did well. It's by no means state-of-the-art, but you've got a relatively recent production, mechanically solid loco that should run well and be easy to maintain.


Ok, I can't find the PDF about doing the conversation right now. Why do I need to replace the trucks? 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

how many pieces did the set come with ?


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

mustangcobra94 said:


> how many pieces did the set come with ?


I believe there were four flatbeds each with one car, plus the caboose and loco/B unit. So seven total. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Akoustic (May 6, 2019)

That Bachmann looks like the newer FT units internally. If it has the black gears it will truly be a great find.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I don't see why you would mess with replacing the trucks. I think the concern was the gold trucks were not a "correct" color, but your not after correct, your after Covette glitz! Did you want sound also or just DCC? Sound can easily add $50 to the cost of a decoder, but then you can ring bells and blow the whistle! I would guess that the "B" unit is not powered? I would also suggest that you look closely at the trucks and the gear train inside, clean out any old hardened grease and reapply some new (plastic safe grease). If you want you can apply some oil to any of the bearings in the drive train, but use very little! Take a sewing needle and snip the the end where the thread goes leaving a little 2 pronged fork at the end. This would allow you to pick up just a small drop oil and put it in the bearings. Use very little!!!!!! If you have to oil the truck wheel bearing you should use graphite, not oil.


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

vette-kid said:


> Why do I need to replace the trucks?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


You definitely don't have to replace the trucks. In fact I probably wouldn't. 

It was just that if you wanted the shiny gold sideframes you'd need to either swap them, paint the new ones or possibly swap the whole trucks. 

If you're find with the color of the trucks that come with the new frame it'd be as simple as swapping the shell onto a new frame.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Eilif said:


> You definitely don't have to replace the trucks. In fact I probably wouldn't.
> 
> It was just that if you wanted the shiny gold sideframes you'd need to either swap them, paint the new ones or possibly swap the whole trucks.
> 
> If you're find with the color of the trucks that come with the new frame it'd be as simple as swapping the shell onto a new frame.


Ok, your thinking of I swapped frames. I'm tracking now. I think we can do the mod as is without swapping.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

mustangcobra94 said:


> how many pieces did the set come with ?





santafe158 said:


> I like to use eBay's "Sold Listings" filter to see about what things are selling for before I buy something.
> 
> You'd be surprised, but one of the complete Corvette sets recently sold for $350 plus shipping. Definitely not worth that much in my opinion, but apparently It was to somebody else.
> 
> ...


Looking closer at this auction, they show five flat bed and a box car too...I havn't seen that one before.

If anyone sees the box car or caboose up for sale I am interested.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)

If you are determined to install DCC you may wish to consider MRC's Loco Genie: 021700 LOCO GENIE UNIVERSAL DIESEL SOUND TRANSMITTER & RECEIVER - HO SCALE (6 Prime Movers)

They are easy to install and can find them for about $50 if you do some searching.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Maddog said:


> If you are determined to install DCC you may wish to consider MRC's Loco Genie: 021700 LOCO GENIE UNIVERSAL DIESEL SOUND TRANSMITTER & RECEIVER - HO SCALE (6 Prime Movers)
> 
> They are easy to install and can find them for about $50 if you do some searching.


So I understand this is, it can act as a DCC/sound decoder and allow a train to be controlled through any DCC control, OR run directly with the included remote on either a DCC track or DC?

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)

It pulls power from the rails, with the hand controller running the train. It does come with sound; prime mover, bell, horn. It can be programmed but that requires more equipment. What I like about it is that it is inexpensive, easy to install, and it is a walk-around throttle. For me the sound feature was just a plus. I don't use track power but run all my locos off of batteries.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Maddog said:


> It pulls power from the rails, with the hand controller running the train. It does come with sound; prime mover, bell, horn. It can be programmed but that requires more equipment. What I like about it is that it is inexpensive, easy to install, and it is a walk-around throttle. For me the sound feature was just a plus. I don't use track power but run all my locos off of batteries.


So, skip the DCC controller completely and just use these running off DC? Any problems running two or more at a time?

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)

You would use the DC terminals to feed power to the track and the hand-held for controlling the locomotive. You could run more than one loco until you exceed the capacity of the powerpack. Model Power makes some industrial locos with the Loco Genie already installed: Model-Power DDT Plymouth Industrial Diesel D&RG (DCC) HO Scale Model Railroad Locomotive #966801


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Reading through the manual, you can actually control it with a DCC controller/track or a DC only. If using DCC, you can still use the wireless controller, essentially giving you an extra throttle. Sounds pretty cool, and I think it just might be the way to go for me. About needing a DCC controller right away, but will be ready for one should we choose to later.

How long have you been running these? Any issues? How's the sound?

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)

Been using them for about 6 months. No issues with them so far. The sound is not bad, but not great either. A better speaker would probably help. I use battery power because the layout is outside and I really don't feel like trying to keep the track clean.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

vette-kid said:


> So, skip the DCC controller completely and just use these running off DC? Any problems running two or more at a time?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


In my opinion, skipping DCC and all it provides, in favor of just getting sound, is a really bad tradeoff (full disclosure: I don't like sound in general).

Ask yourself what you really want. It sounds like you're playing whack-a-mole trying to save some money. There are some cases where paying for quality is the only way to go. Suck it up, save your pennies, and get what you really want.


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

CTValleyRR said:


> In my opinion, skipping DCC and all it provides, in favor of just getting sound, is a really bad tradeoff (full disclosure: I don't like sound in general).
> 
> Ask yourself what you really want. It sounds like you're playing whack-a-mole trying to save some money. There are some cases where paying for quality is the only way to go. Suck it up, save your pennies, and get what you really want.


That really couldn't have been said better, in the long run DC will only cause frustration. If you aren't ready to go DCC than don't fool around with the sound yet.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Unless I'm missing something I can run loco genie on DC and when I'm ready to buy they will work with DCC controller. I'm not really sure I see a reason for DCC with these if they work.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Yoppeh7J-UPmp954 (Nov 23, 2014)

I have on in ALLIS CHALMERS and one in JOHN DEERE and both were plug and play DCC ready and one has sound now.


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

vette-kid said:


> Unless I'm missing something I can run loco genie on DC and when I'm ready to buy they will work with DCC controller. I'm not really sure I see a reason for DCC with these if they work.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Yes you CAN do it, but its simpler to just go with DCC where you will be able to control locos and their sounds individually. Either way, you've heard our advise. Its your choice.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

The USRA Guy said:


> Yes you CAN do it, but its simpler to just go with DCC where you will be able to control locos and their sounds individually. Either way, you've heard our advise. Its your choice.


Not trying to be difficult, I think there is some confusion (possibly on my end). But with the genie you can control each loco and sound individually. Each has is own controller. Sounds simpler to me. Perhaps I'm missing something?

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

vette-kid said:


> Not trying to be difficult, I think there is some confusion (possibly on my end). But with the genie you can control each loco and sound individually. Each has is own controller. Sounds simpler to me. Perhaps I'm missing something?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


If your determined to go with the Genie, then by all means.


----------



## Taylor622 (Jan 31, 2013)

Has anyone mentioned that you have an On30 train set made by Bachman? Hawthorne Village markets specially decorated trains for Christmas and collectibles. They are not HO. They are not O scale. They are roughly O scale trains built to run on HO track. Are you familiar with the various scales and track gauges? HO and On30 tend to have highly detailed and delicate parts easily broken off by youngsters. If your son is interested in trains you might be better off with a starter set in S or O scale (larger, less detail and easy to handle) themed with something that interests him. You can easily build you own set from online auctions of used equipment. Do you have a train store or is there a train show in your area?


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

No, this is HO scale for sure. Looks like some of the holiday sets are On30. But by that scale an F7a would be over a foot long. This is definitely not that long. 



Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog (Jan 14, 2016)

Every system is going to have some kind of drawback. I choose the Genie because I run BPRC (battery power remote control) and it is a lot easier to get the Genie into a loco rather than RC components. You could even consider Bachmann's EZ Command. It's simple and easy. You could look over at FreeRails for more information on DCC and BPRC. As noted before it all depends on what you really want. It's your railroad...do what makes *you* happy.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

vette-kid said:


> Not trying to be difficult, I think there is some confusion (possibly on my end). But with the genie you can control each loco and sound individually. Each has is own controller. Sounds simpler to me. Perhaps I'm missing something?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


There is no shortcut. This is a clever solution, but not a substitute for DCC.

Unless I am really missing something, you need to get one of these for EVERY locomotive you want to run. Every loco has it's own controller, so you're juggling all these little remotes to run multiple locos, while DCC can do it all from one handset. At $80 a pop (and yes, I'm sure you can find a better price), you're rapidly going to exceed the cost of a DCC set -- even a high end one -- and you still won't have all the capabilities and convenience.

But let me be clear: this is YOUR layout. You do what you want to.


----------

